# Ford 1500 Hydraulics



## rlt0698 (Jun 5, 2015)

I have a Ford 1500 tractor. The valve for the bucket was leaking so I had it rebuilt. Reinstalled and it still leaked. They found the spacer plate on the relief/bypass valve was warped (said caused by hydraulic pressure), had it straightened and reinstalled. Put a pressure gauge on the outlet side and had 110 psi (said it should be less than 50) when started and turned off immediately. Could there be another bypass valve on the tractor that is not working? What is the "control valve" on the tractor for? Could it be bad?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

This post got lost in the system somewhere. *FEDUP* responded to your second post explaining what was probably happening as follows:

*"In your diagram you show two hoses connecting the loader valve to the tractor. I suspect this is your problem. Any number of tractors were sold this way over the years. With only two hoses, the valve is not being used in a power beyond capacity. MOST LIKELY, the loader valve is first in line for oil flow from the hydraulic pump. This means the return flow goes back into the tractor system into any remote valve(s) if so equipped, and then through the three point lift. All this adds some restriction(and back pressure). With a gauge in the loader return line as you described, you're reading whatever pressure is required to move oil through all these circuits. If you put a load on the three point, you will see this rise far beyond 110 psi. The loader valve may well have been capable of this when it was new, but perhaps not at this point. I see this play out many times over. A two port loader valve can, and will, create more than one hydraulic problem downstream, and the owner has a hard time understanding why. Just because "it's been that way for years" doesn't mean it was ever right in the first place. "*


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy rlt0698,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

The loader hydraulics in series with the lift hydraulics? I'm curious to know....would you please raise the lift and post back pressure gauge readings?....you probably need a 3000 psi gauge.


----------

